# TA Technix Coilover Install Writeup (Quattro)



## Theauthor17 (Jan 25, 2013)

Disclaimer: Yes I know these are cheap coils. My stock struts were blown to hell and these were affordable. I just wanted to get the stockers gone and get low. These have done their job already in my book. They're a little stiff and kinda bouncy, but still worlds better than blown OEM equipment. 

I looked and couldn't find anything on installing coilovers that seemed to make a ton of sense. Some of you may not like the way that I went about certain parts of this install, but it worked and I'm posting it up for everyone's benefit, so there. 

Removal of Stock parts:
Front: You will need to remove the bolts attaching the strut to the sway bar and the spindle. If you look online it will tell you that, at that point, you need a strut spreader tool. A thick flathead screwdriver and a hammer will tell you otherwise. Behind the strut, where the bolt went through that attached the strut to the spindle, if you go in from below where the bolt went, you can tap a large fathead screwdriver between the sides of the spindle to spread it that way if you don't have a spreader tool (though I've heard these can be made out of alan wrenches or ordered online I didn't have the patience. Sorry folks). At that point, you will need to pull the strut from the spindle housing. I used a heavy blunt object to tap the spindle down off the strut itself. Then just undo the top bolt and the strut will fall out (just be sure to catch it). Undoing this bolt can be a pain without certain tools. I used a large alan wrench to hold the center steady and turned the bolt around it. (It's easier with friends, so those are helpful to have)

Rear: The rear is significantly easier than the front (sort of). You will want to start by removing the fender liner screws on the back of the liner so that you can pull it back and access the bolt attaching the top of the strut. It is best if you can put a jack under the rear hub and let that take some of the load so that the bolt can be more easily removed. Then the bolt attaching to the bottom of the strut and sway bar is next. Once the strut is out, you will need to remove the spring. This is where the rear is either really hard or really easy. You can try using spring compressors to compress the springs and then having someone jump up and down on your brake disk to get the spring out, but, again short on patience, I just cut the stockers out. Flame away.

Installation of new equipment:
Front: Because the strut housing on these coils is shorter than the stock struts, bolting them in is fairly painless. Before you do that, though, there are some parts not included with these coilovers that you will either need to purchase separately or use from your stock setup. You will need the rubber strut bushing from the top of the stock struts and you will re-use the stock top hats. You will want to start by assembling and bolting the top in place. Once that is supported by the top bolt, you will want to get a jack under the spindle and slowly bring it up around the strut and thread the tab on the back of the strut through the opening in the back of the spindle. Once that lines up with the hole for the bottom bolt to pass through, go ahead and thread the bolt through. Once you have that attached, just bolt the sway bar back up, tighten everything down and you're set. 

Rear: I'll say it again, I bought these to go low, so for the rears, I did not use the adjuster on the spring. I just had a friend stand on the brake and slid the spring into the stock location. Strut installation is just as simple. Just bolt up the top and bottom of the strut to the stock locations and re-affix the fender liner. Then put on your wheels and drop the car off the stands and you're done.

Side note: 
1) I bought these intending to go low. That being the case, I took out the helper springs in the front. This may make by installation vary from your own slightly.
2) Some "creative coaxing" may or may not be necessary depending on how much muscle you want to put into certain parts of this install. 

Pics below are before and after. Sorry for the lack of process pics. After pics are without front helpers, set to full low without adjusters in back on factory 18s with tire sizes 225/40/18 in front and 225/45/18 in back (mismatched tire sizes are temporary).

Before:










After (And I mean immediately after, so it hadn't settled yet):


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

Leave your car just like that, i think it looks great :thumbup:


----------



## Theauthor17 (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks a lot, I love the way it sits.. its cutting it a bit close in the fender wells but I'll dial it in and get it to where it fits perfect.. btw.. saw a pic of your car and its sick!! I'll most likely be getting that same lip here soon


----------



## Theauthor17 (Jan 25, 2013)

One more for good measure.. this is next to my friends S2k that is really low for a decent comparison.. i can def get lower with smaller wheels and I'm sure the springs will settle a little more but this is a good height because 'it sucks to roll hard' lol


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Looks awesome. And don't get smaller wheels to get lower. 17's don't look that great on TT's IMO.


----------



## Theauthor17 (Jan 25, 2013)

Appreciate it! and I meant smaller tires haha


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

agreed, don't fix it if it ain't broke.

looks great man.


----------



## ian222 (Apr 24, 2010)

That looks sweet mate.


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

I'm an airride and 3pc wheel person, but holy hell that looks so good I wouldn't touch it


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

That looks great!


----------

